# Low Water pickup



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@Smackdaddy53 . Hands down.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What outboard and hull?


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Love mine that Mac did. Great components and quality craftsmanship!!


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

definite zephyr cove call smack i have had many and it is not even close


----------



## MercMan (9 mo ago)

Do you have pics of the Low Water pickup of smackdaddy


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Ask mack he is patent pending


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I have one as well. It’s the best hands down!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MercMan said:


> Do you have pics of the Low Water pickup of smackdaddy


If you have any more questions message me and we can set up a time to discuss over the phone and I can text or email more photos and videos. This is a brand new Chittum LM2 currently at my shop that I picked up in Florida last month, one of 17 Chittums I have installed my system on. I’ve also got it on 9 other boats.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

After @Sublime gets his skiff in the water , he’s going to get one.


----------

